# A Couple Small Improvements To My Lathe



## terry_g (Jan 22, 2011)

I bought a quick change tool post for my lathe. It is fairly well made but the knurled nuts for 
setting the tool height had a very faint knurl on them and I found them a pain so I made some more substantial ones.

I did not like the plastic handles that came with the machine so I built new ones out of brass.
It adds a small touch of class.
Terry


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome to the site, Nice job on the handles!

Paul


----------



## Amigo (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice work. Have you thought about making the entire holder? I'm toying with the idea of making a few that will set a HHS tool bit on a 15 deg. rake angle. I'll try to find some CSM or P20 pre-hardened 2" x 2" x 4 to 5' before I start that project.


----------



## terry_g (Jan 23, 2011)

The Lathe came from Busy Bee Tools. They are good to deal with.

I built a ball radius cutting tool that works with the boring tool holder that came with the 
quick change tool post. It works quite well.

I made the lock handle for the tool post I found having to use a 22mm wrench inconvenient, one more tool on the bench.
I have since drilled and tapped two more holes for the lock handle at ninety degree either side of the existing one. Sometimes
when the compound is placed in certain positions the lock handle can be in the way.

The light on the lathe was a cheap one I picked up at Canadian Tire. It works very well with a fifty watt Par-20 halogen bulb.

I photographed the charts on the lathe and had them blown up and hung them on the wall. Much easier on my fifty one year old eyes.

Terry


----------



## sasquatch (Jan 25, 2011)

Terry thanks for posting the great pics!!!


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 20, 2011)

I like the ball turning jig! That is soooo simple! 8)

I will copy that as well.


----------



## RobWilson (Feb 21, 2011)

Great stuff thanks for sharing ,,,,,,,,,,,, the ball turnner is a great idea ;D

Rob


----------



## wawoodman (Mar 27, 2011)

Very nice ball turner. It actually looks within my ability! Any chance of getting dimensioned sketches? And/or construction tips?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Kenwc (Dec 16, 2011)

Enjoyed your post.  It gave me a couple of ideas on improving my quick change tool holder. Mine still has the nut on top but that second handle would really be nice to have.

Ken


----------



## GK1918 (Dec 22, 2011)

I like that shaper I also like your deterent. Good work. Heres my alarm system uses no batterys.


----------



## donthack (Dec 25, 2011)

Coming back to small shop after 25 year brake. Would love to see dimesions to see if it could be adapted to my 9" logan I rescued.


----------

